# Adding Demasoni to a Lab/Acei/Peacock Tank...



## Steveboos (Dec 23, 2011)

I currently have a 55 Gallon with 7 Yellow Labs, 4 Yellow Tail Acei, and 1 Male OB Hybrid Peacock. I want to add a large group of Demasoni for a little more color variance. Keep in mind that i plan on upgrading to a 125 or 150 Gallon tank in the next 3 months. I run an AC110 and a Whisper EX-70 on the tank which is around 860 GPH. I do large 60% water changes once a week. GH and KH are both between 60 and 100 PPM, PH is 8.0, Temp is 80.

I know i will need around 12 or 16 Demasoni in the tank, but i really would be fine with just these species in my tank. If i have to get rid of the Acei or the Peacock, i can, just there are lots of rocks in my tank and I'm about to revamp it again with even more rocks, for the Demasoni if it works out.

Do you think this is just asking for trouble in a tank that already has a good amount of fish? I have no problem not getting them, just love the color of the Demasoni and love they are dwarf cichlids.

Thanks for the help! Current setup...


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The mix should work just fine in the 125 gallon, or 150 gallon aquarium. If all of your fish are currently fairly small, the tank should be able to hold the bioload of the additional demasoni, with the filtration and water change regimen that you describe. The only challenge is, if you don't get the tank in 3 months, then you might need to remove some fish.


----------



## jaymore1 (Dec 18, 2010)

I would just wait till u get the bigger tank to add any demasoni. From my own experience keeping demasoni in a 55g is a challenge just in itself.


----------



## Steveboos (Dec 23, 2011)

Yeah i will only be able to get 3 or 4 at a time. So i will have to stock the Demasoni very carefully with the other tank mates. I just don't want my current fish to get too big before adding the Demasoni. My current labs are around 1.5-2.25 Inches and the Acei are about 2 inches.

I probably will just wait till i get that new tank and there are a lot more established bacteria in my tank.


----------



## jaymore1 (Dec 18, 2010)

Demasoni will due fine with fish bigger than them. Dont let that be a concern


----------



## heaya (Oct 18, 2011)

I'd wait until you get the bigger tank. There is another thread currently going on where someone thinks their yellow labs are killing off their demasoni. They only added 6, and I think are currently down to 3.
You want to start with at least 12 so the aggression is spread among the demasoni themselves, if there are any less, the dom male will continue to pick off the other sub-doms. If not waiting until your bigger tank, at least wait until you can get the 12-16 around the same time. Too pretty and too expensive of a fish to let them "mysteriously" die 
On that note, I visit Charlotte frequently, but haven't been to Fintastic personally, send me a PM if you have and tell me how their FW stock is. I'm in Charleston and we have an awesome selection of Marine at the 2 lfs here and a so/so on FW, so I'm probably going to just buy my next batch online.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Cool rocks. :thumb:


----------



## Steveboos (Dec 23, 2011)

Well i started stocking the Demasoni's, if they all start to create major havoc, i'm going to move them to another tank, But i'm going to add about 6 today and see if a group of 8 will work out. They are all so tiny compared to the Labs and Acei in my tank, but man are they colorful and have a personality!!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You are going to try 8 long term? I tried that. :lol:


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

DJRansome said:


> You are going to try 8 long term? I tried that. :lol:


LOL....


----------



## Steveboos (Dec 23, 2011)

No I am going to do 12, just wiped out 2 petsmarts, tomorrow i have to wipe out another 2 more haha.

By the Way i'm at 9 right now.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Very natural....I really really like it. That OB is very pretty also. What type bulbs are you using?


----------



## Steveboos (Dec 23, 2011)

Just a 48" Aqueon strip light with a Coral life 50/50 Bulb. The tank is exactly what i wanted, except the fish are A LOT more expensive than the $1.00 and $.80 fish i was buying for my tropical tank. But it's totally worth it and when i find a great deal on a 125, i'm snagging it and moving them all over to that.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Nice and natural looking set-up. I really like the big rocks, it adds depth to the tank.


----------



## Steveboos (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks, i'm actually adding more rocks today since they need more hiding spots with all the new arrivals in the tank.


----------

